# Northern show York



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Is there a group going to this one I cant see any threads about it on the forum.
val


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Here you go...

Link


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks, now trying to book where do I get a n on line quoting code from

val


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats only to claim your extra £2 discount if your a caravan club member... if your not, just leave it blank. So long as you've filled in the club details (MHF).


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

thanks booked it ,didnt need the cc thingy had mmm so got £4.00 off price ,Thanks
val


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome Val...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Val

Glad Snelly was able to help with your booking and that you have added your name to our list of attendees.

I would like to take this opportunity to ask everyone on our list who has booked with Warners and put MHF down as their club to PM me with their surnames. This is so we can match up the list of surnames, which is sent to us by Warners, with our own list of MHF names and ensure the number of attendees is the same, thus ensuring we get enough space for our group. Thanks.

Look forward to hearing from everyone.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Pm on its way 
val


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Val

Haven't received PM yet, have you sent it? Did you put a title in the box? If you didn't this is the usual reason for them going astray.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

sent again
val


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

who do i speak to about york show please.

regards brownbear


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi brownbear

Myself and Ladyj are the contacts for all rallys, I think she's still away so how can I help?


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hi brownbear
> 
> Myself and Ladyj are the contacts for all rallys, I think she's still away so how can I help?


hi clianthus just wondering if theirs enough room for us to tag along and what we doo to book in as we are new to all this.

regards brownbear


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Clianthus

Have just sent you a PM with our booking details.

Brownbear - click on Snellys link above, then click on bookings and fill in the form online.

Trevor


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi brownbear

Just follow THIS LINK to the booking form. When you fill it in, select the club camping area and when asked select MHF as your club to get your discount. Once you have booked up, PM your surname to Clianthus so she can match up your user name with the surname list that the show organisers send her prior to the show. PM Clianthus if you have any problems.


----------

